
OnePlus to Women: Send Us Hot Selfies, We'll Let You Buy Our Phone - erkose
http://gizmodo.com/a-brief-history-of-tech-companies-talking-to-women-like-1004190846/1620224267
======
brothe2000
If their goal was brand awareness they achieved it as I had never heard of
them until now.

That being said I want nothing to do with them.

